# Igiene solare



## sterrenzio

Bonjour les amis francophones!
Noi italiani siamo davvero fantasiosi in quanto a neologismi.

Oggi mi trovo di fronte all'espressione (inedita, credo) "igiene solare" con la quale si intende definire un atteggiamento corretto e salutare nei confronti dell'esposizione solare in considerazione di tutti i rischi associati ad un abuso della stessa.

Stavo pensando a "*comportement correct face au soleil/à l'exposition solaire*"... Ma mi sembra che non traduca proprio lo spirito dell'espressione originaria...

Ah, dimenticavo di dire una cosa importante. L'autore del testo in italiano era evidentemente consapevole della stranezza dell'espressione, tant'è che l'ha messa fra virgolette... 

Grazie a tutti!​


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sterrenzio,

Se il tuo originale corrisponde più o meno a questo, la traduzione in "hygiène solaire", con le debite virgolette, non dovrebbe fare problema, dato il contesto.
Edit: mi viene in mente un'espressione che si usa spesso, almeno in Belgio, quando si parla di questa problematica, "le capital soleil"; potresti dire "gestion du/de votre capital soleil".


----------



## Paquita

Je préfère "capital soleil" qui s'utilise aussi beaucoup en France.
Hygiène solaire, même avec des guillemets renvoie aux produits cosmétiques : "avoir une bonne hygiène solaire" n'est pas vraiment gérer son "capital soleil" mais plutôt utiliser les produits du commerce et l'expression est utilisée par les marques qui les vendent.

Cependant il serait intéressant de connaître la phrase entière où apparait l'expression..


----------



## sterrenzio

Avant tout, merci à tous les deux.
Voici le contexte:

Le norme per il rispetto dell’”igiene solare”, e la prevenzione secondaria, con il controllo dei pazienti, rappresentano i capisaldi della prevenzione nel *melanoma cutaneo*.

Je pense que "gérer son capital solaire" peut être une solution... peut-être


----------



## matoupaschat

Direi piuttosto "Une bonne gestion personnelle du capital soleil et la prévention etc...". Penso che sia importante dire 'capital soleil', non 'capital solaire', perché secondo me è un'espressione _quasi _cristalizzata.


----------



## sterrenzio

E allora "capital soleil" (virgolettato, ebbene sì) sia!

Grazie ad entrambi e un caro saluto dall'Italia (sempre bellissima, nonostante la crisi )


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, altrettanto! ...Une 'papouille' à Silvestro!


----------

